# 4wd ev



## kbrewer1294 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I am new to this, but was just wondering if anyone has done a ev conversion on a 4wd jeep, or if it is even possible?


----------



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Most Jeeps use a transfer case to get 4WD, so there should be little difference in converting 2WD vs 4WD...

My AWD RAV4 uses a transaxle with a transverse mounted engine (ie side-ways) - this greatly limited the size of motor I could use (a 9" Warp just barely fit).

Hopefully your Jeep is not transverse, so you should have lots of room to put in as big as you want.

A quick search for Jeeps in evalbum.com showed at least 12 conversions - I would start there to see what others have done...


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

There is a real nice one posted here. 4wd tends to add a little drivetrain drag as so cost a little range, but it is not a deal breaker.


----------



## kbrewer1294 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is going to be interesting.


----------

